# Pregnant After Applying But Before Medicals - A few questions!



## VolatileVortex (May 29, 2012)

I would like some help regarding what happens when the 189/190 visa has been applied for but before doing the medicals, we fall pregnant. If the applicant does not want to do the medicals then, I understand that DIAC will process the appln on all fronts including the PCC and then hold the appln until baby is born. When the baby is born, it will be added to the existing appln and medicals for everyone needs to be done. My questions are:

1) During this "holding period", what if the PCC crosses the 12 months shelf life...in this case, will it have to be redone OR because it was checked by the CO already while it was valid, it will not need to be redone?

2) What if during this "holding period", the occupation ceiling for my nominated occupation has reached and/or the rules change (say in July 2013) and this impacts my visa case..in this case, since the application is not finalized yet, will it be affected or not?

3) If it is 190 that I have chosen, will the state be okay with the delay due to the pregnancy or is there a chance they will withdraw the sponsorship after a certain "waiting period"?


----------



## VolatileVortex (May 29, 2012)

Guys....bumping this up so someone can help


----------



## Guest (Nov 17, 2012)

If you are pregnant and CO knows they will not request PCC either. Both will be done along with babies medicals when they are born. 

Not sure about occupations ceilings etc as its early days with these visas and not seen it yet but I assume once you have an invite you will be ok. I know states don't withdraw sponsorship because I have seen them wait for babies and long processing times.


----------



## VolatileVortex (May 29, 2012)

_shel said:


> If you are pregnant and CO knows they will not request PCC either. Both will be done along with babies medicals when they are born.
> 
> Not sure about occupations ceilings etc as its early days with these visas and not seen it yet but I assume once you have an invite you will be ok. I know states don't withdraw sponsorship because I have seen them wait for babies and long processing times.


Thanks Shel!

Going by the current trends, we are expecting a 189 invite on Dec 1st and also have a chance to get NSW sponsorship around the same time. 

We are not pregnant at the moment but are trying to conceive and if all goes well, we hope to conceive in December! If we do, we will most definitely be having the baby at home...not in Australia, and are planning to defer the visa application by informing the CO, do everyones medicals after the babys birth and eventually add the baby to the visa than take a child visa, pay more and wait more!

Unfortunately though, we decided to apply for PCCs a few months back (big mistake!) and received one PCC (of a total 6 required between spouse and I) on 24 October already. I realize that the visa "clock" started on that day and that if we do get our visas, we would have to enter before 24 Oct. 

Lets say the delivery occurs by say 1st Sep 2013 or so..then it looks unlikely that we can make a first entry before 24 Oct 2013 (provided we get the visa!) as it will be a challenging and super busy time. Ideally, we would like at least a few months after the delivery to ensure the health of mother and baby and give us time to organize our trip. So my questions are:

1) After delivery, my understanding is that we will have 28 days to get babys papers, all our medicals and all the PCCs (including the ones that have to be redone). What happens if we cannot organize all the paperwork in the first 28 days? Is it 28 days after the birth date of the baby? How strict are the COs with this date? 

2) Lets say that after the delivery, we are able to organize all the paperwork by end of Sept 2013 and lets say the visa is issued by mid October. It will still be really difficult to do the first entry between 15th and 24th October (although theoretically it is possible!). So how can we "legally" prevent this scenario from happening? Perhaps the only way is to take more time than 28 days to submit all the paperwork so that by the time the visa is granted, one of the PCCs has expired and we need to do it again. This could give us some extra time to get the visa approved...is that an option? Or are there any other ideas?

3) When the visa is deferred due to pregnancy but say in the new migration year, the occupation is removed from DIAC's SOL1 list....then will that impact on the deferred application?


----------



## Paul007 (Oct 15, 2012)

VolatileVortex said:


> Thanks Shel!
> 
> Going by the current trends, we are expecting a 189 invite on Dec 1st and also have a chance to get NSW sponsorship around the same time.
> 
> ...


Hope it helps ...


----------



## VolatileVortex (May 29, 2012)

That was really helpful Paul...many thanks! 

I agree with the idea of doing the PCC's again to get a "guaranteed" extension. My only worry here is that "is it allowed to re-do your PCCs when the previous one is still valid?". For instance, I have Indian PCC already which is valid till 23 Oct 2013. Can I apply again for the same PCC, say in August 2013 (before the existing one expires)? From what I understood in your post, you have attempted to do this with your US PCC, but is that possible or okay to do? What about other countries? Thanks again


----------



## Paul007 (Oct 15, 2012)

VolatileVortex said:


> That was really helpful Paul...many thanks!
> 
> I agree with the idea of doing the PCC's again to get a "guaranteed" extension. My only worry here is that "is it allowed to re-do your PCCs when the previous one is still valid?". For instance, I have Indian PCC already which is valid till 23 Oct 2013. Can I apply again for the same PCC, say in August 2013 (before the existing one expires)? From what I understood in your post, you have attempted to do this with your US PCC, but is that possible or okay to do? What about other countries? Thanks again


On the PCC itself, where is it written "Valid Till .... " ? There is no expiry date mentioned on PCC's. Its the DIAC's rule/policy to accept PCC's which are issued in last 1 year. FBI or Indian Police doesn't have any such rule/policy. Although they are not gonna ask any questions, but just in case they ask, tell them, you lost your PCC or it was lost in mail while sending to DIAC etc ... and need a new one. Simple as that.

Hope it helps....


----------



## fanofneymar (Jul 2, 2013)

*hello shel*



_shel said:


> If you are pregnant and CO knows they will not request PCC either. Both will be done along with babies medicals when they are born.
> 
> Not sure about occupations ceilings etc as its early days with these visas and not seen it yet but I assume once you have an invite you will be ok. I know states don't withdraw sponsorship because I have seen them wait for babies and long processing times.


i am so happy ..our daughter has arrived ..she was born on the 17th december 
i informed my CO and she asked to provide child's passport, birth certificate and form 1022. 

i wonder why CO didn't ask for the payment ??? shouldn't i be paying $880 for the child to include her in my SS 489 regional visa??


----------



## Guest (Jan 4, 2014)

fanofneymar said:


> i am so happy ..our daughter has arrived ..she was born on the 17th december
> i informed my CO and she asked to provide child's passport, birth certificate and form 1022.
> 
> i wonder why CO didn't ask for the payment ??? shouldn't i be paying $880 for the child to include her in my SS 489 regional visa??


 There is no fee payable for new babies born and added after you apply.


----------

